# welchen lüfter kann man fürs shinobi nehmen



## calotchro (29. März 2013)

*welchen lüfter kann man fürs shinobi nehmen*

hi

hab die gehäuse und dieser hat nur ein hecklüfter , daher wollt ich ein nachrüsten, welche kann man nehmen ?

BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 im Conrad Online Shop | 919454


----------



## chbdiablo (29. März 2013)

*Lüfter:*


1x 120 mm (Rückseite)
2x 120 mm (Front, optional)
1x 92 mm (Rückseite, optional, statt verbautem 120er)
2x 140/120 mm (Deckel, optional)
1x 120 mm (Boden, optional)


----------



## calotchro (29. März 2013)

ich wollte eigentlich wissen , welche marke ich nehmen kann/ soll?


----------



## bmwbleifuss (30. März 2013)

ganz einfach gehe zu Mindfactory HP  gehe zu Gehäuselüfter,  sortieren nach Bewertungen,  nach Größe, Farbe und  Geldbeutel auswählen

http://www.mindfactory.de/Hardware/Kuehlung+Luft/Gehaeuseluefter.html/listing_sort/9


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2013)

calotchro schrieb:


> hi
> 
> hab die gehäuse und dieser hat nur ein hecklüfter , daher wollt ich ein nachrüsten, welche kann man nehmen ?
> 
> BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 im Conrad Online Shop | 919454



Ich würde vorne einen 120mm mit maximal 800 U/Min einbauen, das reicht völlig, um nen Luftstrom zu dem hinteren zu gewährleisten und ist auch nicht laut. So um die 8-15€ würde ich ausgeben, ich weiß aber ja nicht, wo Du den Lüfter kaufen würdest, da kann man leider nicht einfach einen empfehlen (es gibt dutzende passende Lüfter...)

Wsas hast Du denn für Hardware?


----------



## calotchro (30. März 2013)

Menge 	Artikel 	Bezeichnung 	Einzelpreis 	Summe
1 Stück 	874601 	Intel® Core™ i5-3470 Prozessor Boxed 4x 3200 MHz Quad Core Sockel Intel® 1155 77 W 	€ 168,20 	€ 168,20
		Auf Lager 		
1 Stück 	874204 	Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H Mainboard (Motherboard) Sockel Intel® 1155 Chipsatz Intel® H77 	€ 94,95 	€ 94,95
		Auf Lager 		
1 Stück 	874567 	Grafikkarte Asus NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX660 DC2 2048 MB GDDR5-RAM PCIe x16 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort 	€ 220,40 	€ 220,40
		Auf Lager 		
1 Stück 	873049 	Corsair XMS3 Arbeitsspeicher 8 GB (2x 4 GB) DDR3-RAM 1333 MHz 9-9-9-24 240pin DIMM 	€ 55,76 	€ 55,76
		Auf Lager 		
1 Stück 	417938 	LG DVD-Brenner SATA BULK GH24NS95.AUAA50B Schwarz 	€ 24,95 	€ 24,95
		Auf Lager 		
1 Stück 	416196 	Seagate Festplatte ST500DM002 500 GB 3.5 " SATA III (600 MB/s) 7200 U/min 16 MB 11 ms Barracuda 	€ 54,95 	€ 54,95
		Auf Lager 		
1 Stück 	919253 	Thermaltake Hamburg 530 W Netzteil mit 36 Monaten Herstellergarantie 	€ 44,95 	€ 44,95
		Lieferbar ab 02.04.2013 		
1 Stück 	919454 	BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 	€ 59,95 	€ 59,95
		Auf Lager 		
			Versandkostenpauschale 	€ 0,00
			Mehrwertsteuer 	€ 115,61

			Endbetrag 	€ 724,11





ICH WILL BEI CONRAD KAUFEN, KANNST DU DA EINER PAAR GUTE RAUSPICKEN:


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2013)

Den hier zB NOISEBLOCKER XL1 12CM PC-LÜFTER im Conrad Online Shop | 871060  ich hab den in 14cm,


----------



## calotchro (30. März 2013)

ist das der ? wenn ja, der kostet bei atelco um die hälte billiger, ATELCO Computer - Produktdetails Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL1 - 120mm

was sags du zu dem  (mein gehäuse ist auch von der marke), ich muss eh noch das pce n15 w-lan karte , bei atelko holen , weil die es fast als einzigster für 15 euro bieten.


----------

